# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Dice Rolling

## Barbarian MD

(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*5*]

(d10)[*7*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*3*]
(d10)[*3*]
(d10)[*9*]
(d10)[*5*]
(d10)[*9*]
(d10)[*9*]
(d10)[*9*]
(d10)[*8*]
(d10)[*2*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*8*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*2*]
(d10)[*4*]
(d10)[*9*]
(d10)[*5*]
(d10)[*7*]
(d10)[*2*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*7*]
(d10)[*7*]


(d100)[*24*]
(d100)[*30*]
(d100)[*24*]
(d100)[*3*]
(d100)[*100*]
(d100)[*30*]
(d100)[*7*]
(d100)[*8*]
(d100)[*39*]
(d100)[*7*]
(d100)[*35*]
(d100)[*59*]
(d100)[*94*]
(d100)[*82*]
(d100)[*43*]
(d100)[*80*]
(d100)[*70*]
(d100)[*22*]
(d100)[*99*]
(d100)[*80*]
(d100)[*98*]
(d100)[*2*]
(d100)[*91*]
(d100)[*35*]
(d100)[*91*]
(d100)[*34*]
(d100)[*98*]
(d100)[*8*]
(d100)[*25*]
(d100)[*59*]
(d100)[*68*]
(d100)[*48*]
(d100)[*89*]
(d100)[*92*]
(d100)[*51*]
(d100)[*88*]
(d100)[*22*]
(d100)[*58*]
(d100)[*96*]
(d100)[*60*]
(d100)[*64*]

----------


## Barbarian MD

(d10)[*2*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*2*]
(d10)[*5*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*2*]
(d10)[*3*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*5*]
(d10)[*4*]
(d10)[*3*]
(d10)[*3*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*8*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*4*]
(d10)[*3*]
(d10)[*7*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*4*]
(d10)[*7*]
(d10)[*1*]
(d10)[*4*]
(d10)[*9*]
(d10)[*7*]
(d10)[*9*]
(d10)[*10*]
(d10)[*2*]
(d10)[*5*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*3*]
(d10)[*7*]
(d10)[*6*]
(d10)[*7*]

----------

